# INFP Matchmaking



## mangosteen (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hello.......I am in need of some help, not anything serious. It's just that I have been wondering if there are any specific MBTI/Socionics theories out there where you can Match make someone based off of there type. If yes, that would be nice. I was wondering if anyone out there would or could match make me based off of the info given? MBTI-INFP/ Socionics-INFj/ Enneagram-6w5 /Variant-sp/sx. *


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

mangosteen said:


> *Hello.......I am in need of some help, not anything serious. It's just that I have been wondering if there are any specific MBTI/Socionics theories out there where you can Match make someone based off of there type. If yes, that would be nice. I was wondering if anyone out there would or could match make me based off of the info given? MBTI-INFP/ Socionics-INFj/ Enneagram-6w5 /Variant-sp/sx. *


Check this link for *INFP matches* (it also mentions enneagram)

potentially good enneagram matches for 6w5: 4w5, 9w8, 9w1, 2w1 -- avoid 3s
potentially good variant matches: sp/sx, sp/so, so/sp, sx/so -- avoid so/sx


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

INTJs are always interesting :wink:


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

I've read this book called Lovetypes which is based on MBTI and it says



> If You Are Female INFP, Your Best Matches Are:
> 
> *INFPs:* Idealistic Philosophers
> *ENJFs:* Growth Teachers
> ...


LoveTypes INFP Love Tips


----------



## Mansfie88 (Jul 13, 2013)

Emerald Legend said:


> I've read this book called Lovetypes which is based on MBTI and it says
> 
> 
> 
> LoveTypes INFP Love Tips


I just went to the LoveTypes link that you provided. Why is it that the only best match for male INFPs is an INFJ, whereas the female INFPs have all of the NF personality types as best matches?


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Mansfie88 said:


> I just went to the LoveTypes link that you provided. Why is it that the only best match for male INFPs is an INFJ, whereas the female INFPs have all of the NF personality types as best matches?



From the book:



> If You Are a Male Idealistic Philosopher
> Your best bets are the female Idealistic Philosopher or the female
> Mystic Writer (INFJ). The female Mystic Writer is a wise, reflective
> lady who can offer you the structure you need to be successful. One
> ...


I guess she sees Male INFPs needing structure and acceptance, and Female INFPs needing nurturing of their social side. 

How she comes to conclusions about compatibility for each type:



> Using the LoveType System to Find Your Soul Mate
> In Part Two you will become acquainted with the LoveTypes that
> leading experts in the field have determined are best for you.
> In most cases you will have two or three ideal LoveTypes to choose
> ...


...she then goes into highlighting the two preferences for each group..


According to the author NFs will do great romantically with other NFs


As for sources, they're pretty weak. She either sites one journal article or book/ chapter and the whole chapter is pretty much an interpretation. Like- where's the scientific support for LoveTemperament system?

The book is not a serious critique of compatibility between the types but takes a light hearted approach to romance and types. 




Also you think that's bad? Male INFJs are stuck with Female INFJs and INFPs, whereas Females can have two more in the bag :dry:


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Well ladies do tend to be more flexible...


----------



## Laeona (Feb 20, 2012)

RetroVortex said:


> Well ladies do tend to be more flexible...


lol You smooth talker you


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Te types are usually good partners for INFPs because they can resolve their Te inferior functions insecurities.


----------



## justjay (Dec 2, 2013)

The other day, I had a friend ask me what type of girl I liked the most. "I like the ones that like me back." I replied.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

There is this billiant post by @_OrangeAppled_ INFP relationship dynamics here:

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/52876-infps-relationship-dynamics-other-types.html

It's base on socionomics like @_cyamitide_'s reference in 2nd post.


----------

